# Introducing Sir Loxley



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

For those of you that have wondered, Loxley is where Robin Hood came from. I always thought it would make a good name for a male dog. It is amazing how quickly dogs bounce back. When I picked him up from the pound Lox appeared shell shocked. While at the vet he behaved like the gentleman of quality he is. He didn't bark and walked nicely on the leash. Here at home, I haven't heard him bark once. He is starting to put weight on his bad leg. I gave him a bath today and it took awhile because I couldn't get his bandaged leg wet. He was a doll through the whole process. I can hardly wait to get him groomed, Sir Loxley doesn't like to look shabby. We need to get his testicles taken care of and his teeth cleaned as well. The vet thinks he is probably about one year old. Here are some pics, you can see in one where he is putting weight on his leg. The only anxiety producing moments are when I let him out in the side yard to stretch his legs (he still needs to be confined/crated for a little bit until he heals more) and I noticed he likes to mark!:w00t: Hopefully, this will get better after the neuter. Meanwhile I better look into a belly band. How exactly do these work? I know you use a sanitary pad with it but doesn't the wet pad chafe the skin? Thanks for the help and good wishes, everyone!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sir Loxley is such a gentleman!
Glad to hear he is in safe, loving hands with you.

His marking should improve a bit after his neuter.
Tucker was marking like a little marking machine ,
then I had his neuter last Friday. (He was 10.5 mos then)
And he hasn't marked since!
Of course it's all individual, but that was the case with my boy.

I imagine with belly bands, you'd have to change the pad often and washcloth his privates.

I hope his leg heals well. :hugging:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, what a sweet, cute guy he is! :wub:

Is that touch of beige his natural coloring, do you think, or maybe from days of not being well taken care of?

(My own current foster has some beige to her, but I think it was stain.)

Bless you for taking him into your home! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a handsome little gentleman! Love the name (now that I know its origin, lol!). Thank you for taking him.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Loxley is such a cutie! It's great to know he's been saved and is now in great/loving hands.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gigi, what a difference already love has made! I do believe it is the "miracle cure." And, yes, he is handsome & apparently good!
Belly bands: I would get AT LEAST 3-5 for him for now (ordering on line is cheaper). You will need to change them pretty often it sounds. Just keep him as clean & dry as you can. I think the neuter will help a lot but not immediately---it takes a while for the hormones to settled down after the neuter. 
Also try to watch him closely (even on a lead in the house) & correct him when he starts to hike the leg. Kitzi ONLY marks at a friend's house who keeps dogs (as her work) while others travel. He obviously smells where other dogs have gone. There he wears a band---or if we are staying in a guest hotel. Since he was neutered at 8 months he has never marked at home. 
Wishing all the best & following your story!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

He looks great already .God bless you for taking this cutie in i also love his name .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks right at home and you finished your gardening just in time for him.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi sir loxley from jo and the fluffs ,hi to mummy too and God bless.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Bless you for rescuing that sweet boy. Welcome, Loxley!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

He is a very cute and lucky boy. If you need info on Belly bands, you could contact Deb and she can show you what she does. I have one boy that marks and I have bands on him most of the time. I put a sanitary pad in the belly band and after he goes out in the A.M. to potty, it goes on as soon as he comes back in the house. If he marks in the house then its no big deal. During the day I take it off and send him outside to potty, change the pad if its wet and when he comes back in put it back on. It is a good way to train them also.
At night the belly band is taken off at bed time and he is washed and then its left off all night long. 
Good luck with all that.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh what a doll Sir Loxley is!! How lucky is he to be taken care of by you. He does look so sweet. I hope his leg heals soon - lots of kisses from me and Aolani - well I guess gentleman hugs from Aolani LOL.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

He's darling. Look malti-poo to me. Good thing you got his leg sorted out - I have two poodle mixes and boy are they athletic. Love my poodles - smarter than you want a dog to be...if you know what I mean. Good work, Gigi. Love the name.
Bron


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Sir Loxley! He looks so adorable.:wub::wub: 

Gigi, you are yet another Earth Angel. You are already such a great Mommy to Sir Loxley. And, I can see by his very special name ... that he is already being treated like royalty!:wub::wub:


----------

